# SCARM



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I am working on my layout. I noticed that there is no text function to put on the layout. Am I missing something to place the text field on the layout?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

click on 'edit' on top left side, scroll down to 'place text' ..
enjoy


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks and found it. Didn't notice it at all.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

On SCARM, it does not have the library for Walthers Cornerstone #2968, which is transfer table as I am looking for it. Is there one? 

Also, I am looking for the information for how to use "Group" functions under "Objects" - I tried SCARM website and could not find any information for that. Anyone know how to use them?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Bluenavigator,

Yes, Walthers Cornerstone Transfer Table is not in the library, but you can represent it with the figures.

Group function and all items in Objects menu are for use with the figures and objects - these are last items in Libraries list menu. Read more about the figures in SCARM here: How to work with figures in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you already have the transfer table? They're out of production and hard to find, so you might want to think about whether to include one in your design.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I do not have transfer table but I am considering to build one from scratch. I have enough material to use: stepping motors and stepper motor drive controllers, which can also control DC motors with optical sensor. 

Definitely will set a trend related to the Scratchbuilt transfer table.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Have another question - how to make the shape (figures) to be moved above other objects? 

I changed the height of the specific object, it caused the other objects to be "hidden."


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

To move the figures and objects vertically, use the Vertical position property in the Properties window.

Mixy


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

bluenavigator said:


> On SCARM, it does not have the library for Walthers Cornerstone #2968, which is transfer table as I am looking for it. Is there one?


I posted this on a different thread not too long ago. That transfer table is out of production and very hard to find. Good luck.

No... it was this thread. Duh. Never mind!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, so far as I had researched, it seems that there were only two brands that made the transfer tables - Walthers and Marklin. As it turned out that they were out of production right now, it is very hard to get a hold of them. I had not found another brand name for the transfer table in HO scale. 

On both brands, they can be connected to 5 tracks on either side. Walthers seems to be the only that can use the pit extension. Not sure about Marklin.

For the objects on SCARM, I did that with the vertical position. It does not work as they are all at 3" height. However, it is fine in the 3D environment preview. So I moved the objects around and got them placed as I want to see from top POV.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> On SCARM, it does not have the library for Walthers Cornerstone #2968, which is transfer table as I am looking for it. Is there one?
> 
> Also, I am looking for the information for how to use "Group" functions under "Objects" - I tried SCARM website and could not find any information for that. Anyone know how to use them?


Select the objects that you wish to group with a CTRL + left-click. Then right-click for the context menu and select group.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> Have another question - how to make the shape (figures) to be moved above other objects?
> 
> I changed the height of the specific object, it caused the other objects to be "hidden."



Yes, in 2D that will happen. Put the objects on another layer and then you can toggle the layer on\off. See using layers in SCARM Help.

Another option is to make the color translucent.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, I use layers for specific areas - transfer table, yard, main line, spur, etc. I had used that kind of function on photo editors - GIMP and Photofiltre. 

Layers function is very useful for me.


----------

